
The True Cost of Hiring Software Engineers - charliejrgower
https://remote.works-hub.com/learn/the-true-cost-of-hiring-software-engineers-5b982
======
downerending
These numbers are dwarfed by the costs of employees' time and the
(externalized) cost of candidates' time to go through the process.

If someone manages to crack this nut, they will (or should) make a fortune.

